# הנחלה או האחוזה



## liat197 (4/6/12)

הנחלה או האחוזה 
היי,

יש לי כמה שאלות לקראת כל הלוגוסטיקה המטורפת שעומדת לפני... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1. חתונה באוקטובר בחוץ... כמה זה מסוכן (מבחינת מזג אויר כמובן..)?
2. אני ממש אוהבת את הנחלה והאחוזה (בבית עובד)- אשמח לשמוע חוות דעת ממנוסות ממני..

אני מניחה שאין לי כבר סיכוי לסגור משהו לאוק' הקרוב, אבל אני אופטימית מטבעי.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה,
ליאת


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (5/6/12)

מזל טוב  קודם כל.. 
הבנתי שהנחלה מקום ממש יפה, לא יצא לי להיות בו מאחר והייתי סגורה מראש על חתונת חורף והבנתי שהמקום מתאים לקיץ.. 
לגבי האחוזה, המקום מקסים ! הלכתי לראות שם לפני שסגרתי ב"חצר נצר" וגם אחותי התחתנה שם.
אוקטובר זה אמנם סיכון שיירד גשם, אבל סיכוי נמוך. לרוב מזג האוויר נעים.. וכך או כך אם אני לא טועה יש להם את ה"תקרה" הזו (שבחורף רק אוטמים עם זכוכיות בצדדים).. כך שגשם לא נראה לי אמור להטריד, פשוט החופה תהיה מתחת לתקרה הזו ולא בחוץ על רקע הפרדסים...


----------



## arapax (5/6/12)

מכיוון שאלה שני המקומות שהתלבטנו ביניהם 
אני אשתף אותך בסיבות שהובילו אותנו לבחור בנחלה על פני האחוזה (בשניהם, אגב, היינו אורחים בחתונות של אחרים) - 

1. ההגברה. באחוזה הרחבה מאד מאד קרובה לשולחנות, ובזמן הריקודים לא היה נעים בואכה בלתי אפשרי לדבר עם מי שישב בשולחן. בנחלה מערכות ההגברה הן נפרדות, ולמרות שישבנו הכי קרוב לרחבה שאפשר עדיין היה נעים לדבר עם שכנינו לשולחן, והרעש נעשה עוד יותר שולי בשולחנות שהוצבו רחוק יותר. 
2. המחיר. מדובר בהפרש של עשרות אלפי שקלים, לא משהו זניח, ואנחנו עוד התחתנו בספירת העומר. 
3. אנחנו אוהבים לשחות נגד את הזרם, ואת הנחלה פחות אנשים מכירים. זו הסיבה השולית ביותר, אבל היה לנו ממש כיף אחרי החתונה לשמוע כמה אנשים התפלאו למצוא מקום כזה בפנייה שהם בכלל לא ידעו שקיימת. 

ועכשיו להתרשמויות כלליות מהמקום - שניהם יפיפיים, עובדים עם קייטרינג ומעצבים וספקים נוספים שכולם מנוסים, מכירים את המקום ויודעים את העבודה, ומתקתקים אותה בערב עצמו. הכל מאד מסודר ורואים שבשני המקומות יש הרבה נסיון. את חוות הדעת שלנו על הנחלה כזוג המתחתן תוכלי למצוא בקרדיטים שלי.


----------



## liat197 (5/6/12)

תודה! 
עכשיו הגיע הזמן לקבוע שם פגישות...


----------



## h i l a d i (5/6/12)

קחי בחשבון שהנחלה לא עובדת בחורף ו- 
אם אני לא טועה אחרי החגים היא מקפלת את הפקלאות וסוגרת עד הקיץ הבא...


----------



## arapax (6/6/12)

אכן לא עובדים בחורף 
אבל את הפקלאות מקפלים רק בסוף אוקטובר  
[כך אמר לנו הבעלים של המקום, ובשנה שעברה הדי.ג'יי שלנו הוא זה שעשה לצוות שלהם את "מסיבת סוף העונה"]


----------



## h i l a d i (5/6/12)

אה וגם בתור אורחת בשני המקומות- 
בנחלה הייתי בחתונה בסוף ספטמבר האחרון
באחוזה הייתי שבועיים קודם לכן בחתונת שישי

אני יכולה להגיד לך שהתעלפתי על הנחלה יש משהו באווירה של המקום שפשוט קנה אותי, עשה לי חשק להתחתן והרבה מעבר.
לא יודעת להסביר!

את האחוזה קצת פחות אהבתי ובאמת הבנתי שהרבה יותר יקר שם. יש שם חופת גפן מהממת ביופיה ואני יכולה להגיד שלמרות שירד גשם בחופה היה אירוע יפה אבל לדעתי יהיה יפה יותר שם בלילה...

ודרך אגב אין דבר כזה אין סיכוי אבל כדאי מאוד שתתקשרי כבר לבדוק לגבי תאריכים פנויים ועוד יותר חשוב לבדוק למה הם פנויים (לפעמים יש ימים בין חגים וצומות וכאלה...

מזל טוב!


----------



## h i l a d i (5/6/12)

רק בגלל הנחלה הייתי חייבת לעבור על הקרדיטים 
ובמילה אחת - מקסים!
גם אני נורא רוצה לשלב אלמנטים של עבודת יד שלי בחתונה ונתת לי לא מעט רעיונות


----------



## arapax (6/6/12)

תודה


----------



## simplicity83 (5/6/12)

גם אנחנו היינו באחוזה ובנחלה 
התחלנו את הסיבוב (שמלכתחילה היה מצומצם וכלל את האחוזה, נחלה, קיו וחוות רונית) באחוזה ובאותו ערב המשכנו לנחלה. 
את 2 הפגישות האחרות כבר שקלנו לבטל אבל הלכנו "שיהיה"... 

אני אקדים ואומר ש-5 צעדים אחרי שנכנסנו לנחלה הסתכלנו אחד על השני בחיוך והיה לנו ברור שזה המקום, וכל זה באמצע ינואר, כשבכלל סגור שם, העצים קרחים והפרחים לא פורחים. 
המקום נראה כמו הגינה של בית הקיץ שלעולם לא יהיה לנו (לצערי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). טבעי, פשוט, עוצר נשימה. והבריכה זה עוד צ'ופר. 
בנוסף מאוד אהבנו את הגישה של יואב, הבעלים של המקום. הרגשנו שאנחנו בידיים טובות ושיש על מי לסמוך. הכנסנו כל מיני סעיפים שבאף מקום אחר לא היו מוכנים וכמובן יש רשיון עסק.  
על הקייטרינג שמענו דברים מעולים ובטעימות נוכחנו לדעת שהכל אמת. התפריט הוא גם טיפה פחות בנאלי (כמו שאוכלים בכל חתונה) מצד אחד, אך עם מנות שיקלעו לטעם כולם מהצד השני. 
העיצוב הבסיסי כולל פרחים במרכזי השולחן ועל שולחנות הבר והבריכה ועיצוב חופה כך שבפועל לא צריך להוסיף שקל. 
מבחינת המחיר, אין הרבה גמישות במחיר, אבל הם היו מאוד נדיבים, צ'יפרו ובאו לקראתנו לא מעט! 
בינתיים אנחנו מאוד מרוצים מההתנהלות (החתונה עוד 3 חודשים). 

מבחינת האחוזה - 
המקום מוצלח ומתוקתק כבר המון שנים - נותן שלווה שהאירוע יהיה מוצלח. 
פחות אהבנו את המרצפות שקצת לא קשורות לטעמנו ו"שוברות" את הטבעיות של המקום. בנוסף העצים מקטינים את הרחבה וחוסמים את הראייה למי שיושב בשולחנות. 
הם היו נחמדים בפגישה.. מצד שני קצת גרמו לנו להרגיש שאם לא אנחנו, אז מישהו אחר יסגור ואין להם מה להתאמץ. לא ציפינו ליחס של מלכת אנגליה, אבל מצד שני ברגע שהם גילו שהנחלה זו האופציה השנייה הם היו הרבה יותר אדיבים.. לא מתה על זה. 
טעם וצבע - כמו שציינתי בהודעה אחרת.. הקייטרינג זה כבר לא מה שהיה פעם. היינו בחתונה במרץ באחוזה באפריל בבאר של סבא ובמאי בבית על הים. בכל החתונות היה ממש בינוני ובהחלט לא שווה את המחיר. 
עוד דבר - לפחות אצלנו, האחוזה זה מקום "חרוש". כלומר, בגלל שהוא בהחלט מוצלח ואחד הטובים בארץ, היינו שם כבר בהמון חתונות. לעומת זאת אף פעם לא הייתי בנחלה וכל מי שאנחנו מכירים גם לא היה או מקסימום פעם אחת.
חסרום נוסף מבחינתנו היה החבילה עם הדיג'יי - המחיר כולל דיג'יי מתוך רשימה ואם רוצים להביא דיג'יי אחר הם מזכים ב-3000 ש"ח. לנו היה ברור מי יהיה הדיג'יי שלנו, הוא לא עובד "בהסכם" איתם ומיותר לציין ש-3000 ש"ח החזר זה לא עלות של דיג'יי...  
כמובן שהחופה שם מדהימה, אולי הכי יפה בארץ, יחד עם הבאר של סבא. 
דווקא מבחינת המחיר לא היה הבדל מאוד משמעותי, גם ברביעי וגם בחמישי בספטמבר. אולי 3000-4000 ש"ח יותר יקר מהנחלה, אבל זה לא כולל עיצוב שהוא מאוד בסיסי באחוזה.  

אם יש לך עוד שאלות או התלבטויות, בשמחה!


----------



## arapax (6/6/12)

אצלנו ההפרש היה 
יותר מ- 30 אלף שקל, למיטב זכרוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וגם - נו, תתחתני כבר! בשבוע הבא אני כבר ממש זקנה, כמה אפשר לחכות לקרדיטים?


----------



## simplicity83 (7/6/12)

מה זה, ככה מחרישים יום הולדת ?!? 
ואת הכי לא "כבר ממש זקנה" ! 

בקשר להפרש במחיר.. נו, מה אני אגיד לך.. אני ממש לא מצליחה להבין למה היה הבדל כזה.. המקום פחות יפה (אבל זה עניין של טעם), חרוש להפליא ועם קייטרינג פחות טוב... 
oh well... 

ולא,לא.. אל תזרזי לי את הלו"ז, גם ככה אני לא מספיקה כלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני לא מבינה איך הזמן עובר כל כך מהר! 
לפני שנייה הוא הציע ופתאום עברו 5 חודשים.. אהההההההה, אפשר להאט את השעון ב-3 החודשים הקרובים?  
חוץ מזה את יודעת איך זה עם שחר, לוקח זמן...


----------



## shtaz (6/6/12)

לקחת לי את המילים מהמקלדת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועשית לי חשק להתחתן שם שוב!

לא הייתי באחוזה
כי הסבב שלנו הכיל רק את הנחלה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה כייף לקרוא שגם אחרי יותר מ- 4 שנים ההתנהלות שלהם ממשיכה להיות מדהימה כזו..
ומוסיפה גם שחבילת העיצוב שלהם כזו שלא דורשת בכלל תוספות - מה גם שהם הולכים לקראת הזוגות גם בקטע הזה וזה חיסכון של עוד סכום שיכול בקלות להגיע לעוד 4000 ש"ח...

בקיצור גם אני בממליצים על הנחלה..אבל ברור שדעתי יותר ממשוחדת!


----------



## לירן224 (11/6/12)

חברתי הטובה התחתנה במאי באחוזה בבית עובד 
יקירתי המקום לחתונה הוא שם!!!!!


----------

